# URGENT! Have you seen this Andalusian Gelding? STOLEN from MANCHESTER.



## Tinker_Belle (10 May 2011)

Please, please pass this link on to as many people as possible. The owner is a friend of a friend and she is absolutely devastated . *Please* take a good look at the pictures and keep an eye out and an ear to the ground.

If anyone has any information, please PM me and I will pass on the owners details .

Thank you very much and let's hope this lovely lad can be found . The more people who know about this, the more chance his owner has of him being found. Please feel free to print off this notice and the pictures to be pinned to your yard noticeboard or tackshops, feed merchants, agricultural merchants etc. Basically anywhere you want to place it that you think would help 

****URGENT*** *Spirit - Espiritu Volador, *STOLEN from Carrington, Manchester* on 8th May sometime after 2130. He is a 15.2hh light Dapple grey Andalusian type gelding. 7 years old. He is microchipped. He has a small snip between his nostrils, and a very distinctive scar on his inside right hind leg. Anyone horsey or in the police please please pass this message on!



















*Picture of scar that is on his inside right hindleg:*


----------



## wipeout (10 May 2011)

It looks like there are 4 threads on here now. I really hope you manage to find the horse. Maybe it would be best to put all your info on one thread to maximise the impact. Good Luck


----------



## Tinker_Belle (10 May 2011)

I didn't realise there were four threads already! . I've only just checked my emails and seen the email from my friend. I'm just hoping that he is found.


----------



## lhotse (10 May 2011)

It's Stow fair starting on thursday. I would be getting down there for a look around, hope he is found very soon.


----------



## Tinker_Belle (11 May 2011)

A friend of mine is going and I've offered to go with her as an extra pair of eyes and legs as well as an extra voice to spread the word .


----------



## Tinypony (11 May 2011)

Is he on the stolen horse register?  Is there a crime number?  The owner needs to get some contact details on all these threads that are appearing all over the internet, if anyone does spot him they will have to act quickly.
Fingers crossed, he is very identifiable with that scar!  Does he have a brand?


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 May 2011)

Can someone who knows the horse get to Beeston today to check he isn't there.


----------



## Tinker_Belle (11 May 2011)

Tinypony said:



			Is he on the stolen horse register?  Is there a crime number?  The owner needs to get some contact details on all these threads that are appearing all over the internet, if anyone does spot him they will have to act quickly.
Fingers crossed, he is very identifiable with that scar!  Does he have a brand?
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know, there are notices all over the internet for him. He is microchipped but I don't know if he has a brand. 

I do have the contact number and name for the lady who owns him but was reluctant to put it on here without her express permission. There is a group on Facebook as well with contact details. There is a notice on Right Horses and the link is here - http://righthorses.co.uk/ad/7985__STOLEN -GREY HEAVY ANDALUCUIAN GELDING

Seeing as there are notices all over the internet with details then I don't mind putting a link to this one .


----------



## Tinker_Belle (11 May 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Can someone who knows the horse get to Beeston today to check he isn't there.
		
Click to expand...

His owner and one or two other people went to Beeston today to look for him.


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 May 2011)

There seems to be some progress according to the Fb group, will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Tinker_Belle (11 May 2011)

Yes, me too. Here's hoping! .

Having almost lost mine last year through a supposed friend having her on loan and then threatening to move her without my knowledge, it has really brought it home as to how it could happen to any one of us and our horses .


----------



## Jay89 (16 May 2011)

Saw this on facebook, no matter where you are in the country, post it to your newsfeed or make it your profile pic. 

Hope you find him soon x


----------



## Tinseltoes (18 May 2011)

How do I add this too my facebook page? Hope he is found soon.


----------



## SonnysMum (18 May 2011)

There is a facebook group you can join 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_202251276478937&ap=1 

Hope this link works on there, there are photos you can put on your page and details you can add to your fb wall

thanks for your help
x


----------



## milesjess (24 May 2011)

The support for this looks over whelming! Can't imagine what his owner is going through right now  hope he turns up safe and well.


----------



## china (24 May 2011)

Malvern sales is on today which has andulusians in the catologue. It unlikely at this type of sale but you never know!


----------



## thatoldchesnut (27 May 2011)

still no sign but have a look at this link http://www.findspirit.co.uk/ for more pics


----------



## itsonlyme (7 August 2011)

Still missing


----------



## ROANYGIRL (18 August 2011)

Just reading this thread,, has this horse been found ?????


----------



## stormhorse (18 August 2011)

no still missing


----------



## itsonlyme (10 December 2011)

Bump


----------



## topclass (10 December 2011)

Sent details to all of my horsey friends and some friends in yorkshire just in case. Facebook page reference given for them to add to their pages aswell.


----------



## Herts05 (17 December 2011)

Bump
Can't believe he is still missing
Hope someone finds him soon


----------



## dressagedreamer (28 December 2011)

any news on this lovely boy?

I have cross posted this on two face book pages,  I hope he is found very soon, I know I would be beside my self with grieve if anyone took one of my boys


----------



## itsonlyme (27 February 2012)

http://www.findspirit.co.uk/


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 February 2012)

i hope he is found

 but why oh why do people not freeze mark 
their horses


----------



## be positive (27 February 2012)

Leviathan said:



			i hope he is found

 but why oh why do people not freeze mark 
their horses
		
Click to expand...

This horse is microchipped that plus the fact that it would have no passport should be enough to protect it from being sold on.
Routine scanning does not seem to take place, even some I have sold were not scanned when vetted.


----------



## ShannonXX (13 May 2012)

Bumping this up for Spirit, its been too long, bring him home!


----------



## ticobay831 (20 May 2012)

Have shared on my FB page hope you get this gorjuss boy back safe and sound


----------



## DebbieCG (21 May 2012)

Link to recent news appeal about Spirit (posted on a recent thread here)

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...ew-appeal-for-help-to-track-down-stolen-horse

Hope someone sees him soon and he's returned home


----------



## Dragonqueen (4 June 2012)

Bump! Hope you find Spirit soon. Any news yet?


----------



## milesjess (24 June 2012)

Bump - seen article in magazine today  hope you find him.


----------



## murphysmummy (29 June 2012)

Any news? Xx


----------

